# Zeus' Ultimate Bachelor Pad... with pictures.



## ball4121 (Apr 19, 2008)

So I will begin development soon on what I am calling "Zeus' Bachelor Pad 2.0".

The story is Zeus has been having lady problems in his 1 story house, so i'm upping the anti and Zeus is gonna live like a king with.... a




story bachelor pad!

I will begin construction on his love shack some time soon when I have free time, but... tell me what you guys think? NOTE: Zeus loves climbing on everything so i'm almost positive he will love this, also this illustration does not include the safety measures I will implement... it just details the basic stuff.














I hope he will like it! BTW, here is Zeus enjoying the sun with his sister Puff the Magic Dragon.


----------



## old4x4 (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks awesome-nice idea. I would just worry about Zeus falling off the top of his ramp and hurting himself. Rails, maybe?


----------



## cvalda (Apr 20, 2008)

yep i agree, it looks superb but you might want to rail that ramp!


----------



## Itort (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks good but you might think about covering the ramp makeing more like a tunnel. Also you're keeping the bearded with the tort are you ?


----------



## Coldliz (Apr 20, 2008)

I really want to see this when its done.


----------



## ball4121 (Apr 20, 2008)

Itort said:


> Looks good but you might think about covering the ramp making more like a tunnel. Also you're keeping the bearded with the tort are you ?



Well I didn't add any safety measures like I originally stated in my original post because the program I used was so damn hard! . It's called Google Sketchup 3D and it took me like an hour to just make that darn thing.

And nooooo, my bearded dragons are in their own special viv. 4'x2'x2', I made it for them before I got them, they absolutely love it.


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 20, 2008)

The basic draft looks awsome. can't wait to see the finished product with all his safety features included. Oh, and Zeus is a lucky tort and Puff looks great too. Oh, and Welcome to the forum ball4121 where are you located?


----------



## ball4121 (Apr 20, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> The basic draft looks awsome. can't wait to see the finished product with all his safety features included. Oh, and Zeus is a lucky tort and Puff looks great too. Oh, and Welcome to the forum ball4121 where are you located?



Thank you!

I live in Tampa, FL.... and yes the weather is great. (Sorry, it's just a habit of having to answer that question after telling someone where I live).


----------



## Jenn1 (May 2, 2008)

Sweet


----------

